# When a waitress does not tip you.



## CHVY9900 (Nov 13, 2015)

Saturday I picked up a waitress from Red Lobster who tells me she made $267.00 in TIPS for only working 9 hours, So I was thinking I would get a tip, Instead I got 5 stars and a thank you.

So on Sunday I went back to that red lobster and I asked for that waitress Jennifer, and she was happy to see me, she remember me as her Uber driver. I orderd the endless shrimp where she has to keep bring shrimp to me until I am full. When I got the check I wrote UBER DRIVER TIP IS INCLUDED on the reciept


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Well, that'll teach her.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Heard about it, but never seen proof of the deed till now. Kudos my man, well played..!


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

CHVY9900 said:


> View attachment 65055


No need to tip!


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

LOL....

Sometimes, you just can't let it go


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

9/10 would read again


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Hilarious! Reminds me of tha Seinfeld ep. where Jerry ran into a heckler at party and let her have it!

Kudos my man, the ultimate touché!


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Dude...you have the creativity and makings of a TV screenwriter. With all the stories on this forum, we collectively have enough stories that we could pull a modern version of Dragnet ( Ubernet ), " The story that you're about about to see is true, the names haven't been changed because they're cheap. "


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

CHVY9900 said:


> Saturday I picked up a waitress from Red Lobster who tells me she made $267.00 in TIPS for only working 9 hours,
> So I was thinking I would get a tip, Instead I got 5 stars and a thank you.


Justified. After she told you all this, not even a 5 spot, nada.

There are so many of us who have wanted to shove it back up there,
waaay up there, just like that. You are a man of the people !


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Man I would have made her make like 30 trips back and forth refilling drinks and sauces. 

Good work sir!


----------



## Daboltz (May 16, 2016)

perfect!!! you should have given her 5 stars.


----------



## Rgar (Jul 26, 2016)

My daughter was a waitress and many nights she got nearly no tips. I tip all waitress at least $5. I'm surprised she didn't appreciate your service. She, if anyone, should know better. I hope she learned a good lesson.


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

It says very specifically on that check that tips are NOT included


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Lol @ red lobster. 

That's $4 she won't miss. Think about how much money she has saved by apparently "stiffing" you drivers. 

She probably lol'd at you. Did you eat alone?


----------



## UGJaelRose (Sep 20, 2016)

CHVY9900 said:


> Saturday I picked up a waitress from Red Lobster who tells me she made $267.00 in TIPS for only working 9 hours, So I was thinking I would get a tip, Instead I got 5 stars and a thank you.
> 
> So on Sunday I went back to that red lobster and I asked for that waitress Jennifer, and she was happy to see me, she remember me as her Uber driver. I orderd the endless shrimp where she has to keep bring shrimp to me until I am full. When I got the check I wrote UBER DRIVER TIP IS INCLUDED on the reciept
> View attachment 65055


I LOVE YOU! GOOD ****IN GAME


----------



## Iraqvet505 (Sep 18, 2016)

Start rating the NON tippers low, they'll get the hint.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Iraqvet505 said:


> Start rating the NON tippers low, they'll get the hint.


Dumb füber drivers pick them up any way so it doesn't even matter.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

CHVY9900 said:


> Saturday I picked up a waitress from Red Lobster who tells me she made $267.00 in TIPS for only working 9 hours, So I was thinking I would get a tip, Instead I got 5 stars and a thank you.
> 
> So on Sunday I went back to that red lobster and I asked for that waitress Jennifer, and she was happy to see me, she remember me as her Uber driver. I orderd the endless shrimp where she has to keep bring shrimp to me until I am full. When I got the check I wrote UBER DRIVER TIP IS INCLUDED on the reciept
> View attachment 65055


That's exactly how you do it...
And you put it on your card so Travis can know it was you.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

It amazes me how many bar tenders I pick up (and drive) that stiff me. Could they really be that clueless? If they don't tip, then there is no hope.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Haha
I'd have asked for lots of refills on water, and spilled water on the table after eating. Then draw five stars on the tip line.
Next week, bring your guy friends and have everyone hit on her.
Make it a point to ask when a waitress or bartender works. Remember it, and when you go out to eat or drink, go to those places and request the specific person. Tip 30% if they tipped you and 0 if they didn't


----------

